# Isofix on the 35



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

For the first time today I tried to fit a Britax isofix car seat to my 2009 35 and failed.

35 minutes of trying to get the seat to lock in but I just couldn't get it to fit to either side. 

In the end I gave up and fitted the seat back in the Juke in less than 2 minutes.

Has anyone else had any issues fitting one?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

its a bit tight but you will get the hang of it


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Baby Seats in an R35?? :banned::banned: that's it I'm selling up and buying a Lambo! :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Baby Seats in an R35?? :banned::banned: that's it I'm selling up and buying a Lambo! :chuckle:



mine is a princess seat thats why my little princess is in it :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

I got 2 kids, bought the car a week before the second one got here. To prove to the wife it is a family car I took the wife, the youngest at a week and the eldest at 14 months for a drive to the local pub. She snapped when it took 20 minutes to get the kids and seats back in. Funnily enough she's not been back in it since......nor have the kids.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Huzzy1 said:


> I got 2 kids, bought the car a week before the second one got here. To prove to the wife it is a family car I took the wife, the youngest at a week and the eldest at 14 months for a drive to the local pub. She snapped when it took 20 minutes to get the kids and seats back in. Funnily enough she's not been back in it since......nor have the kids.


Wanna be careful there, she'll be making you get rid of it next!!


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Have ALL models got ISOFIX? Mine's a late 2009 and I haven't noticed them, unless they're hiding behind the seat or something?

I've just bought a new booster seat for my 3 year old, fits absolutely fine, no moans from wife or daughter, happy days!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

TREG said:


> For the first time today I tried to fit a Britax isofix car seat to my 2009 35 and failed.
> 
> 35 minutes of trying to get the seat to lock in but I just couldn't get it to fit to either side.
> 
> ...


It will fit but it's a chore. It took me about 15 minutes when I last tried it. I moved the back part of the rear seat up by about 10mm and retightened before fitting the baby seat. That way there was more room to see and feel the isofix mounts and it reduced any damage on the rear seat back. I also bought the britax seat protector.

Try again, you'll get it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Just put your child in the boot.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I found it fairly easy to fit mine and just put a towel on the seat to protect it. Manoeuvring the group 0 seat itself (with the baby in it) in and out of the car through the gap between the front seat and the door pillar was much more of a hassle!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Must admit I wouldnt fancy putting the baby child seat in and out but I have happily had two of the next stage Recaro Young Sport seats in and have now got one of the Recaros and a booster seat in.

You have to be careful of which kids seats you go for as they don't all fit the same. The Recaro is not too wide so sits in the seat without issue, but offers great impact protection. They also look pretty good compared to most.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I use a one that fixes with the seatbelt and it works really well, super tight

my son always shouts "faster faster" and love's daddies car


he does say Micra's are daddies car too which is the downside


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Christ if my 16 month old daughter could repeat some of the words I was saying when trying to fit the seat I would be sleeping in the shed tonight!

To be honest it was just as a once off as my car was due over at SRD but sadly I had to rearrange it with Lee as I just couldn't get the seat to fit. Made it worse as I fitted it back in the Juke instantly almost


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Austin said:


> It will fit but it's a chore. It took me about 15 minutes when I last tried it. I moved the back part of the rear seat up by about 10mm and retightened before fitting the baby seat. That way there was more room to see and feel the isofix mounts and it reduced any damage on the rear seat back. I also bought the britax seat protector.
> 
> Try again, you'll get it.


How easy was it to move the rear seat up mate?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> he does say Micra's are daddies car too which is the downside





:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

TREG said:


> How easy was it to move the rear seat up mate?


One bolt is all it takes. Remove the lower part of the seat via the lever underneath then the bolt securing the seat back is visible.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I use the isofix... 30seconds tops to install.... Take longer to get the seat in the door


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

15delux said:


> I use the isofix... 30seconds tops to install.... Take longer to get the seat in the door


This, take the base cushion out it makes life loads easier.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeap it is tight, took me about 20mins to fitted it as well.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

With the weather now improving I got round to sorting the child seat out today.

I tried raising the back of the rear seat but it wouldn't move up any further so ended removing both parts of the padded seat to let the child seat sit on the base of the car.

At least this way the leather seat will be in nice condition when it goes back in


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

samopangy said:


> Yeap it is tight, took me about 20mins to fitted it as well.


didn't know the isofix was in the drivers seat too :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

selling my seat belt version 1 to 4year old soon cheap


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> selling my seat belt version 1 to 4year old soon cheap




Interested pm me


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I just did


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you can always come and try it


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone have an image of the tethering point in use for a childs seat on the 35? Just trying to see how the plastic catch lifts up?


----------

